
Apple admits to using child labour to build iPhone x (2017) - thrwaway69
https://www.channelnews.com.au/apple-admits-to-using-child-labour-to-build-iphone-x/
======
isoskeles
> child labour

> The UK Financial Times reported said that students, aged between 17-19, were
> being forced by their school to participate in the internship.

